# How should I go about this?



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

I got Kylee in August. She's a little over 2 years old, and I don't think she has any hunting experience besides hunting for her ball.

I'm not an avid hunter but I go out a few times a year. I'd probably go out more if it's something I get to do with the dog.

Here's the current situation. Pheasant season starts Oct. 25th. I know she has a good pray drive with how she reacts to squirrels and rabbits and how she watches crows and geese that fly over. I know when she's been in the house and I've shot a few times outside the house it hasn't spooked her.

Here's my plan right now. Get out the ole .22 and shoot a few times with her around me. If she tolerates that, come back later and do the same thing with the shotgun. Just to make sure she won't be gun shy. After that I'll probably wait for a few weeks to pass into the hunting season so there won't be so much hunting pressure and people out and about. Then I guess it will pretty much be trial by fire. I'd have to bring lots of really good treats along with the other necessities as I'll have to trade her for the bird for quite a while.

I might go out the first weekend and see if I can get a bird and bring back to the house just to see how she reacts to it.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Perhaps PM Swampcollie he would be the go-to-guy for this kind of stuff.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah..PM Swampcollie. He can guide you. I know a few others hunt or train for field trials, but I haven't seen them on in awhile.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I would NOT shoot a gun close to him and see what he did.. I would have someone shoot from a distance and I would be handling the dog.. being up beat and giving treats, etc. then getting closer and closer.. .. If you create a fear it will be heck to over come.. IMO.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

jnmarr said:


> I would NOT shoot a gun close to him and see what he did.. I would have someone shoot from a distance and I would be handling the dog.. being up beat and giving treats, etc. then getting closer and closer.. .. If you create a fear it will be heck to over come.. IMO.


Thanks for the advice. That makes a lot of sense.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am sure you can can get great advise from Swampcollie. I am not a hunter but have trained my dogs for field work - NOT the same thing I knowas hunting.
My first concern would be taking the dog hunting if it does not have a basic obedience knowledge. By this the dog should have a ROCK SOLID STAY. You do not want the dog running loose and without control while you and others are shooting - a recipe for disaster. Your idea of going out without the dog early in the season and getting a bird or two sounds like a great idea. Then you can use these birds to help train your dog to stay, fetch and return to you. Best to do with another person. Have dog by your side, have them shoot - perferably a popper from a shot gun - and throw the bird. Then you send your dog on command to fetch it up and return to you with it. I know this may not be a realistic hunting scenario but it will give you an idea of the dog's desire and bidability in working with you.
Good luck and safe hunting


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> I am sure you can can get great advise from Swampcollie. I am not a hunter but have trained my dogs for field work - NOT the same thing I knowas hunting.
> My first concern would be taking the dog hunting if it does not have a basic obedience knowledge. By this the dog should have a ROCK SOLID STAY. You do not want the dog running loose and without control while you and others are shooting - a recipe for disaster. Your idea of going out without the dog early in the season and getting a bird or two sounds like a great idea. Then you can use these birds to help train your dog to stay, fetch and return to you. Best to do with another person. Have dog by your side, have them shoot - perferably a popper from a shot gun - and throw the bird. Then you send your dog on command to fetch it up and return to you with it. I know this may not be a realistic hunting scenario but it will give you an idea of the dog's desire and bidability in working with you.
> Good luck and safe hunting


Yes, that is great advice as well. Sorry I forgot about ya.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I agree with having someone else shoot from a distance while you handle the dog, and keep him happy and unafraid. If you try to shoot AND handle, and he should happen to panic, he's gone... Having a SOLID odedience foundation is essential. Too many guys think that they "teach 'em to hunt first" and soon realize that without being reliable on very basic commands - recalls, sits, and stays in particular, the rest is futile. (Wanna know a secret? I teach a Gund Dog Puppy Kindergarten Class. It is no different than my regular Puppy Kindergarten Class, but Joe Macho simply will not come to a class where his dog Magnum might end up sitting next to Mrs. Jones and her Poodle, Fifi.  Granted, we do talk about things pertinent to field dogs that we don't talk about in the other class, but, they are learning EXACTLY the same commands. They love it. So do I - a bunch of guys coming in in camo, acting all tough with their new huntin' dawg pups, and ultimately, the end up smooshing all over them just like Mrs. Jones does with Fifi.  Letting him learn about birds in a non-hunting situation is also a very good idea - whether with wings, or whole shot birds. If you intend to be a "weekend warrior" as The Dogfather calls it, and just do some recreational hunting as opposed to competing, I'd also suggest that after he's been introduced to the sound of a popper, and gotten a whiff of some birds, then take him along with a trained dog so that he can watch, and so can you. 
It's sure a lot of fun, and I commend anyone who does hunt with their dogs. Makes me miss Alice (my Pointer bitch) even more. She was a PHENOMENAL pheasant dog, and I loved watching her work.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice so far. Her recall, sit and stay are really good. (thank god lay down wasn't in that list of essentials  )


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

dannyra said:


> Thanks for all the advice so far. Her recall, sit and stay are really good. (thank god lay down wasn't in that list of essentials  )


 
It would be if you were in a duck boat.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My husband trained our dogs with a pheasant wing attached to a hunting dummy. They were already very strong in obedience.

He also hunted with his brother who had a german shorthair. They complimented each other beautifully.

Out of the four goldens he has hunted with , Gunner is the only one who has been gunshy. Others may disagree, but it seems they either could care less or hate it (the gun) Of course unless they are a rescue dog that has had a bad/terrifying experience.
Since Kylee is 2 , it would be smart to try her with the gun from a distance to see her reaction.
Good Luck!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's a good training video for hunting retrievers.

http://www.ybsmedia.com/cgi-local/store/commerce.cgi?product=jackie_mertens


----------



## tntatty (Sep 16, 2006)

Make sure she has a snoot full of pheasant smell when the gun goes off; for some reason the gunshot does not bother them when they are focused on the smell or the bird. Give her a smell of the dead bird, get her focused and crazy, then throw it a few yards in front of her for the retrieve as the gun goes off. You'll be proud as punch.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I hunt test and hunt all my Golden's. I use pro's for field training and do obedience myself. The level of control you have must be good enough to call them back with a whistle call (voice will not reach out far enough) if they chase a rabbit or deer. On the gun thing be careful hear, once you spook your dog, recovery is hard. I have a trap range next to a park we go and play in the park slowly moving closer to the trap range when I can walk my dog over to the trap range with no reaction, then we are ready for field work. Good luck!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

dannyra said:


> Thanks for all the advice so far. Her recall, sit and stay are really good. (thank god lay down wasn't in that list of essentials  )


Follow a proven program of development. Start from ground zero, and put this dog's Basics together carefully. That's the fairest thing you could do with any dog that will work for a living. 






The real charm about training retrievers for fieldwork is that there is always more to learn!

EvanG


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

My first piece of advise would be to join the Great Plains Retriever club in Kearney Nebraska. Go to their training night with your dog. If you want to hunt this fall - don't miss any opportunty to gain field experience. If the club is anything like our home club there will be live shot, birds and dockkens to retrieve. 

Most importantly, there will be people that have trained dogs to the level that you need. They can watch your dog and see where she is at and good ways to get there. They can watch you and see what you need to do to be a good handler.

Second, I would get a good set of DVDs on how to train a retriever. Watch them more than once to get the feel for the sequense of events and how the dog reacts. Evan Graham has a great set for the beginner and he is on this site from time to time - he will answer your questions directly. What a bargin!!!

Last, please know that "good" house hold obedience is nothing like the obedience you need in the field. When that prey drive kicks in and the scent of the bird hits their nose, the rest of the brain can turn off. A strong stay is important but for my dogs, I want a recall that is better.

PS - Swamp Collie is a great mentor but don't expect him to sugar coat anything for you - I know because he has been my mentor for over 11 years!!!! 


Good Luck and in all the training remember to have fun!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Leslie B said:


> My first piece of advise would be to join the Great Plains Retriever club in Kearney Nebraska. Go to their training night with your dog. If you want to hunt this fall - don't miss any opportunty to gain field experience. If the club is anything like our home club there will be live shot, birds and dockkens to retrieve.
> 
> Most importantly, there will be people that have trained dogs to the level that you need. They can watch your dog and see where she is at and good ways to get there. They can watch you and see what you need to do to be a good handler.
> 
> ...



You realize this thread is almost 5 YEARS old? :wave:


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Danny and Kylie have been hunting quite a while now.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

My Bad - all I looked at was that it was a new post up at the top of the page.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Leslie B said:


> My Bad - all I looked at was that it was a new post up at the top of the page.



No "bad", happens quite often with threads.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

And good advice it timeless.

EvanG


----------



## KathyG (Nov 21, 2011)

Evan, super video! I have Wolters walking baseball program on a laminated card I take out to the field with me. However, this video REALLY made things crystal clear and I love how its modified for each level of dog. Can't wait until the end if the work day so we can go training!!!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

KathyG said:


> Evan, super video! I have *Wolters* walking baseball program on a laminated card I take out to the field with me. However, this video REALLY made things crystal clear and I love how its modified for each level of dog. Can't wait until the end if the work day so we can go training!!!


Glad to hear it! Just one request; there is a huge difference between "Wolters" and "Walters". One was a writer. The other a Hall of Fame dog trainer. The latter was the creator of Walking Baseball, D.L. Walters. He was a mentor of mine, so I'm more sensitive about this than most.

Best of luck, and please let me know if I can be of help.

EvanG


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

EvanG said:


> ...there is a huge difference between "Wolters" and "Walters".
> ...
> EvanG



Truer words have never been spoken!!!

I met D.L. around 1983-1984, just about the time that a young fellow named Bill Eckett joined his training operation. Although I only had a few conversations with D.L., for me it was like talking to a celebrity.

FTGoldens


----------

